# Illinois tractor swap meet & Auction, March 18-19, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Seventh Annual Swap Meet and Auction
March 18&19, 2005
at the I&I Show Grounds - Penfield, Illinois (11 miles east of Rantoul, IL)
Farm Toy & Memorabilia Auction -- Friday March 18, 2004 at 6:00 PM 
Big Tractor & Implement Auction -- Saturday March 19, 2004 at 10:00 AM 
Swap Meet Both Days! 8:00 AM to 6:00 PM 
Call today with your consignments: 

Tractor & Implement Auction 
Herb Theesfeld 217.397.2404

Farm Toy Auction 
Chris Elliott 217.397.2422


Breakfast and Lunch Served Both Days


Fish Fry


Friday March 18, 2005 4:00 to 8:00 PM
Choice of Fish Dinner or Fish Sandwich
Sides and Drinks


There will be a large assortment of rare and unique items on the sale. Whether you are looking for a challenging restoration project, or a show ready first class restored tractor, this the place to find it. A large quantity of quality farm toys both old and new. Looking for a hard to find part? Many parts vendors will be there with those hard to find items. Check back to see highlights as the consignments come in. 

Auction conducted by Aumann Auctions: Call 1-888-AUCTE-4U for more information 
www.aumannauctions.com

Some Early Consignments:
Tractors, Implements, Parts and Misc.
Toys and Memorabilia 




If you want to consign items to the sale, call Herb Theesfeld 
at: 217 397-2404. 




If you have any toys for the auction contact Chris Elliott at: 217-397-2422


Go to www.aumannauctions.com for more information and new additions to the list.


----------

